# Blurry Mug Image -- But only one side??



## kiwi275 (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi, I'm having a strange problem with my mug heat press. I usually print designs on the front and back of the mug. I print the image on one piece of paper and cut it to size to wraparound the mug and use the heat resistant tape to adhere it tightly to the mug.

However, my images come out crisp and perfect on one side of the mug and slightly blurry on the other. What could cause this problem? I don't know if it's something with the heating pad on the machine? I thought it might be the paper or ink, but one side comes out perfectly. I'm not sure. 

Has anyone had this similar problem?


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

uneven pressure, or bad heating element. Use infrared gun to measure temp in various spots inside the mug press.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I think glenn hit it on the head, 

You have to have the high temps with the hard objects for dye sub but you also have to have even pressure,,, on your transfer, It has be nice and tight,, or the ink that turns to gas has room to move around,, 
Making a blurry image as it is trying to be transferred.


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

What mugs are you pressing? What is your time and temp? How old is your heat press? Is the bluriness happening in the same area on each mug? When adhering the image to the mug...tape the image all the way from top to bottom of the mug on both sides of the handle. Then wrap the mug in a plain white sheet of paper before placing mug in press. Do not use a teflon sheet to wrap mug.


----------

